# 'Bespuiten' of 'spuiten'



## ThomasK

Ik las net bij Steven Pinker over de inhoud-locatief(a) en de container-locatief (b) [sic], zoals in 

(a) Betsy spoot verf op de muur
(b) Betsy spoot/ bespoot de muur met verf. 

(a') Jerry sprenkelde water op de rozen. 
(b') Jerry be-/ sprenkelde de rozen met water. 

Voor mij persoonlijk kunnen (b)/ (b') zonder be-prefix niet. Voor Noord-Nederlanders en 'standaardtaligen' wel -- of is dit een uitschuiver van de vertaalster ? 

Bij welke ww. bestaat die parallel nog ? 
- bespreken, spreken over
- behandelen, handelen met (?)
- bezien, (toe-)zien op (???)
- bewerken, werken op (aan ?)
- ...


----------



## Lopes

_De muur spuiten met verf _en _de rozen sprenkelen met water_ kan voor mij ook absoluut niet en ik heb hier ook nog nooit van gehoord. Ik vermoed dat de vertaalster daar flink de mist in gaat. 

Verder: bewaken, bekijken, enzovoort


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, dan is dat gelijk geklaard - en rest ons alleen de kwestie van de be-: is het in het Nederlands inderdaad een transitief alternatief voor ww. + prepositie ? Het lijkt mij vaak het geval : 
- drukken op, bedrukken,
- slaan op, beslaan
- lopen op ???, belopen
- zinnen op ???, bezinnen 
- gieten op, begieten
- ogen naar, beogen 
Maar _bezielen _? Erkent u de parallel ? 

Productief lijkt het mij niet meer, al zou het wel leuk worden: 
 - plassen op, beplassen 
 - staren naar, bestaren

Tja... 
 - 
 -


----------



## Lopes

Ik snap het punt niet helemaal.. Bij sommigen zoals bedrukken of beslaan klopt het inderdaad, bij anderen weer niet: belopen, bezinnen, beschrijven, bevallen.


----------



## Pays-Bas

De vertaalster heeft zich niet vergist:
sprenkelen en spuiten zijn beide transitieve werkwoorden; ze kunnen met een lijd. of meew. voorwerp gebruikt worden (dus zonder voorzetsel).

Overigens zou ik de muur _spuiten _en niet bespuiten (in geval van verven), maar _be_sprenkel ik mijn rozen 

Wat het vervangen van een voorzetsel door -be betreft: best moeilijk om werkwoorden te vinden die dan niet van betekenis veranderen!

Leuk topic trouwens.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vond dat bevestigd in de Van Dale, maar _besprenkelen_ bestaat ook. En de systematiek lijkt in bepaalde mate achterhaalbaar. 

Aan welke semantische veranderingen denk je dan ?


----------



## Lopes

Pays-Bas said:


> De vertaalster heeft zich niet vergist:
> sprenkelen en spuiten zijn beide transitieve werkwoorden; ze kunnen met een lijd. of meew. voorwerp gebruikt worden (dus zonder voorzetsel).



Dus je zou ook kunnen zeggen: "spuit mij niet!" in plaats van "spuit geen water op mij!"?

Dat klinkt mij echt ontzettend vreemd in de oren moet ik zeggen.


----------



## Pays-Bas

Besprenkelen en sprenkelen betekenen inderdaad hetzelfde maar vallen en bevallen hebben een andere betekenis. 

Zo in de gauwigheid denk ik dat de betekenis alleen onveranderd blijft als beide werkwoorden (dus met en zonder be-) transief zijn. Maar ik kan er ook helemaal naast zitten natuurlijk. 

Ik ga eens wat voorbeelden bedenken.


----------



## Pays-Bas

Lopes said:


> Dus je zou ook kunnen zeggen: "spuit mij niet!" in plaats van "spuit geen water op mij!"?
> 
> Dat klinkt mij echt ontzettend vreemd in de oren moet ik zeggen.



Haha, dat klinkt echt gek: "spuit mij niet!".

"Spuit mij niet nat!" zou ik wel zeggen.

Maar, je kunt een muur spuiten, een auto spuiten (na het uitdeuken werd de motorkap opnieuw gespoten), en ja, je kunt ook mensen spuiten. Denk aan bodypaint: "een likje verf hier en daar, oké, maar ik zou niet helemaal groen gespoten willen worden".


----------



## Lopes

Pays-Bas said:


> "Spuit mij niet nat!" zou ik wel zeggen.



Maar dan is het dus natspuiten.. 



			
				Pays-Bas said:
			
		

> Maar, je kunt een muur spuiten, een auto spuiten (na het uitdeuken werd de motorkap opnieuw gespoten), en ja, je kunt ook mensen spuiten. Denk aan bodypaint: "een likje verf hier en daar, oké, maar ik zou niet helemaal groen gespoten willen worden".



Hmm.. Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet helemaal overtuigd ben.. Maar dat hoeft natuurlijk ook niet.


----------



## Pays-Bas

Je hebt gelijk hoor.  Correct of niet: als het niet klinkt, dan klinkt het niet!


----------



## ThomasK

_Vallen, bevallen_: ik denk dat daar een ander mechanisme speelt, wat zou kunnen blijken uit het feit dat het ouder is dan andere be-woorden. Maar dat kan ik nog niet bevestigen. 

Ik ben toch sterk geneigd om bij mijn oorspronkelijke hypothese te blijven: in wezen maakt be- van een intransitief ww. met vz. (eventueel voorzetselvoorwerp) een transitief werkwoorden. 

_Groen spuiten_ is alweer niet echt hetzelfde als gewoon spuiten (met groen bv.)...


----------



## Joannes

*Be-* is inderdaad een causatief/transitiefprefix, (in oorsprong) ook in *bevallen*. (Ook in het Engelse *to* *begin*, bijvoorbeeld, waar het prefix helemaal niet meer productief is.)
Dat van die voorzetsels: toch mee oppassen. Soms wordt *be-* ook (onnodig?) gebruikt voor transitieve werkwoorden: *groeten =~* *begroeten*. En wat met *bekeren*? < Keren van, met, op? Nee, gewoon de volle causatief: 'doen keren'.


----------



## ThomasK

Bekeren: als ik nu beweerde dat het gaat over _keren naar_, maar nee, klopt niet. Volle causatief, vrees ik ;-). 

_Groeten_ en _begroeten_: eigenlijk niet perfect hetzelfde, denk ik, of nee, misschien denk ik te veel vanuit etymologische hoek...


----------

